# Midland, MI male, thin #701



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

http://www.co.midland.mi.us/petadoption/details.php?id=2004

German Shepherd Mix 
Age: Adult 
Sex: Male 
Size Large 
Complaint No: 09-701 


Additional Details:


Brown/Black, Black Collar w/ Leash, The Dog is Thin 

My adoption fee is $53.00.
I am located in cage 23x24. 

Midland County Animal Control
4371 E Ashman St
Midland, MI 48642-8882

<span style="color: #FF0000">Phone: (989) 832-6856</span>
Fax: (989) 832-6858

Hours:
Monday-Friday, 8:00am - 5:00pm

This dog came in on April 3rd and has not been claimed so is now available for adoption.

THIS IS A GASSING SHELTER WITH A POOR ADOPTION RATE


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

He is beautiful! He looks so sad and scared though.


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump Gassing Pound


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

He is beautiful


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

gassing shelter


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

bump


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

no longer listed


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

I talked with the shelter and this poor baby was pts due to dog aggression. I am so sorry baby.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Rest in peace, poor little nameless boy.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

So sad. So often those that are agressive in the shelter aren't when they are out. I know they can't all be saved, but it's still a sad thing when they don't even get a chance.


----------

